
Show HN: TerminusDB 2.0 - time traveling FOSS database that stores data like Git - LukeEF
https://github.com/terminusdb/terminusdb-server
======
LukeEF
TerminusDB 2.0 will allow for the whole suite of revision control features:
branch, merge, squash, rollback, blame, and time-travel. Our goal is to enable
the types of CI/CD used extensively in software engineering to be used with
data. We believe DevOps and other data-intensive teams are poorly served with
current tools.

This is an Alpha release, so there will be glitches and some features that are
not switched on yet.

We are also releasing a new documentation site that is a big step forward in
documenting TerminusDB features:
[https://terminusdb.com/docs/](https://terminusdb.com/docs/)

We had a Hacker News comment that gave the background to the project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22867767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22867767)

Remain very much open to contributions and are very appreciative of the
support of the Hacker News Community.

